# Need a Pet Transport Firm UK



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi does anyone know of a good pet transport firm I need it as I will be moving soon Barnsley-Essex and I have a bit of a zoo and they wont all go in my car even though it is an MPV, the pets are as follows.

3 Dogs (1 very large Lab, 1 Greyhound ex-racer & 1 mixed breed about the size of a staff)

11 cats:- 6 girls & 5 boys (3 are very nervous female rescue cats, 1 of whom has had badly smashed hips after being beaten, now healed but very misaligned, plus has some brain damage so gets upset easy)

2 Mice

1 Rabbit

2 Budgies.

I am looking to move Mid-late September/Early-mid October this year.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you google Shiply and try there - you will automatically receive quotes from several courers. I got quotes from a number of couriers when I enquired several months ago - I only deleted them all yesterday!!


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you, I will try that I managed to get 1 quote yesterday and I was quoted £400 all inclusive which I dont think is bad as they will need to use a large truck to take them all, need 1 person to every 5 pets etc. My husband thinks it is a bit expensive and still wants to use our car and my dads (which I will have to collect from Essex) to move them all but I think that would be a bit stressful for us, moving is stressful as it is.


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

I have already moved house in Dec 2012 and found away of transporting the zoo thank you for everyones help.


----------

